# Business name different from domain name?



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 26, 2007)

I've read a couple threads where there are discussions about business names and domain names and the pros and cons of using your own name versus a unique business name.  I'd like people to remember my name in relation to my business, but it would make a long and difficult to spell domain.  However, if for some reason someone remembered how to spell my name and typed it into google plus "photography" I would probably be the first.

So what do you think of a cutesy/catchy/unique domain name for a "Name Name Photography" business site?


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sort of confused why people are so concerned about long domain names.  The word photography added to any name pretty much automatically makes it fairly long anyway.  I could see if it was a ridiculously long domain name how it could turn off potential customers but there are so many photographers out there with "JohnDoePhotography.com" as the website address that I don't see why it matters...


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm more concerned about people being able to remember the spelling.  Many Americans tend to be able to remember and spell simple, phonetic names, and struggle with even pronouncing long unfamiliar, ethnic names.  Can you understand this, April O'hare?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 27, 2007)

My original question still stands:  What are people's thoughts on having a simple, catchy domain name for a business that has a different name?


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Feb 27, 2007)

keep them the same or somewhat the same.  you dont want people saying "hey you should check out this great photographer, his name was jack johnson, but I dont remember his website, just search for it" because if your website is called something like I Take Pictures they are never going to find you from your name.

If you are worried about your name being hard to spell, shorten it /abbriviate it or just use initials, unless your initials spell out something unpleasent, such as Amanda Sophia Smith.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 28, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> keep them the same or somewhat the same.  you dont want people saying "hey you should check out this great photographer, his name was jack johnson, but I dont remember his website, just search for it" because if your website is called something like I Take Pictures they are never going to find you from your name.
> 
> If you are worried about your name being hard to spell, shorten it /abbriviate it or just use initials, unless your initials spell out something unpleasent, such as Amanda Sophia Smith.




Hehe.  Good points.  I was considering going with initials, and you are the second person to suggest it, so that's probably what I'll do.  Thanks for your insights.

I was thinking of having the website be MyName Photography, with a different domain name, but if someone can't spell my name for a domain, they won't be able to do it for a google search, obviously.


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 28, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> I'm more concerned about people being able to remember the spelling. Many Americans tend to be able to remember and spell simple, phonetic names, and struggle with even pronouncing long unfamiliar, ethnic names. Can you understand this, April O'hare?


 
Well if your name is really that hard to pronounce/spell then I can see why it is a concern for you.  Going with initials sounds like a good idea.
And I'm going to assume that you weren't trying to be a jerk by saying "Can you understand this" since it is the internet and tone of voice is hard to convey.


----------



## morydd (Feb 28, 2007)

I personally think it's a bad choice to have your domain name different from your business name. You want to create a uniform identity. When a customer is asked "Who did your photos." and they say "Joe Schmoe Photography" you don't want the asker to look up Joe Schmoe photography and wonder why they're being sent to PurtyPictures.com. A better choice, IMO is to spend a little extra and also register the most common misspellings and have them redirect to the right page.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Feb 28, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> Well if your name is really that hard to pronounce/spell then I can see why it is a concern for you. Going with initials sounds like a good idea.
> *And I'm going to assume that you weren't trying to be a jerk by saying "Can you understand this" since it is the internet and tone of voice is hard to convey*.


 
good call. I know that terms in other languages that would mean basically "see what I mean" come across as harsh when translated to english. A friend of mine from Bulgaria always says "Do you understand what I am saying?" and he doesn't mean it like, you're a little slow and may not understand, he just wants to make sure I get what he is trying to convey. Hard to speak properly in english if it isn't your primary language.


so what exactly is your name?  And how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 28, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> Well if your name is really that hard to pronounce/spell then I can see why it is a concern for you.  Going with initials sounds like a good idea.
> And I'm going to assume that you weren't trying to be a jerk by saying "Can you understand this" since it is the internet and tone of voice is hard to convey.



Haha, thanks April.  No I wasn't trying to be a jerk.  It's not just the internet either.  People can never tell when I'm being serious or making a joke, being sarcastic or sincere.  Maybe I'm a sociopath.  :lmao: Thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt.

And xfloggingkylex, what is your name, because that is a pain to type out.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Feb 28, 2007)

My name, like the screen name suggests, is Kyle.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello Kyle.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Feb 28, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> Hello Kyle.


 
and who might you be?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 1, 2007)

Are you flirting with me


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 1, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> Are you flirting with me


 
hardly, just asking for you name, since this is a thread about what to name your site because your name may be hard to remember/spell, and since I have given you my name, it is usually just common to introduce yourself as well.  If you're shy it's no problem, I wont lose any sleep


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 1, 2007)

:lmao:


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 1, 2007)

I need social skills.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 1, 2007)

No offence taken.  So do I get a name?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 1, 2007)

Apologies all around for sullying the board with this nonsense.

I think I'll start making liberal use of smileys so everyone will know when I'm joking and/or not trying to be a jerk.

Oh, and I actually am shy.  You can call me S or Ess if you like.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 1, 2007)

> keep them the same or somewhat the same. you dont want people saying "hey you should check out this great photographer, his name was jack johnson, but I dont remember his website, just search for it" because if your website is called something like I Take Pictures they are never going to find you from your name.


I agree... and I'll go a step further and wonder aloud why people use cutesy names for their avatar on forums.  Using the logic of wanting your name to be associated with your pictures/website, etc., wouldn't it make sense just to have your username be your actual name?

Just a thought.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 1, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> I agree... and I'll go a step further and wonder aloud why people use cutesy names for their avatar on forums.  Using the logic of wanting your name to be associated with your pictures/website, etc., wouldn't it make sense just to have your username be your actual name?
> 
> Just a thought.




Different strokes, as they say.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 2, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> I agree... and I'll go a step further and wonder aloud why people use cutesy names for their avatar on forums. Using the logic of wanting your name to be associated with your pictures/website, etc., wouldn't it make sense just to have your username be your actual name?
> 
> Just a thought.


 
as far as user names, I use my AIM screen name, my email address, and my screen name here is the same as on any other forum, just to keep things consistant.  Now if I were a professional I would probably use my full name so I can market better.


----------



## MikeR (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that using you name adds to your credibility.
My businesss is:  Mike Rubin Photography & Workshops, LLC
My website is   : www.mikerubinphoto.com
I agree with others that the full word "Photography" can mean a long address.


----------

